# Uh oh, now we're fat...



## ophidia (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks like someone is in for a diet. After comparing my girl against a bunch of pics on here, she's definitely overweight. Me feeding daily + her refusal to take anything not whole prey are definitely the cause. Poor Stella is going on a diet. I'm hoping that feeding every other to every third day might whet her appetite to things other than whole critters. I bet it will. She'll also be getting more tub time-- she doesn't like it, but she is constantly "ploop ploop ploop ploop" as she scrabbles around and tries to crawl out. That sounds like good exercise to me. She's also out of her cage for 3-4 hours every day, and is constantly on the move, so her status of "fatty" hasn't slowed her down, and it'll be good to fix her up before it does.

She's hatched out 7-2016 and is 37" long now. It's time for her growth to slow down anyway, I'd think.

Attached is a quick pic I snapped last night as she was leaving after visiting me on the couch and jumping on top of my head. I have no idea why she does that, but she always does at least once when she visits me on the couch.


----------



## ophidia (Apr 20, 2017)

And here's a tail base pic. Maybe she's just pleasantly plump and I'm overreacting, but it's time to reduce her intake anyway, I would think. This is during the same couch visit.


----------



## ophidia (Apr 20, 2017)

Who do you think you're calling fat?????


----------

